# RECIEVING FERTILITY TREATMENT ON THE NHS!



## becs0112 (Dec 3, 2011)

Hiya Everyone, 

My GF and I are currently consulting with the London Womens Clinic in Darlington. We originally wanted to egg share and she had all of the blood tests etc. Unfortunately we were unsuccessful as she has Mosiac Turner Syndrome. We were then thinking of the possibility of having IVF lite privately. Today we recieved a call from a NHS fertility clinic after being referred by our Doctor. We were both thought that unless we had had numerous self funded fertility treatments then the NHS wouldnt treat us?. According to the NHS this isnt the case, there are however 'Criteria' to meet. Has anyone else had treatment through the NHS? and does anyone know what the 'Criteria' is? or how difficult it is to meet it?.

Thanks

Becs and Linsxx


----------



## Candy76 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi Becs,

The criteria for NHS funded treatment changes from area to area, so you need to find the document that applies to your PCT. Generally you need to be infertile. This is either because there is a condition that prevents you from getting pregnant 'naturally', such as blocked tubes or it is proven by failed home inseminations (i.e. 1 year) or failed IUIs (i.e. 4 medicated). Each PCT will have their own guidelines according to which you are infertile when it comes to the number of inseminations.

They then often have additional conditions tagged on, such as age restrictions, non-smoking, certain BMI, no existing children. Some will explicitly mention ff couples or single women. Others don't, in which case it is open to interpretation by the board or person approving the funding.

One to look out for is that some PCTs will restrict how many private IVFs you can have before you receive NHS IVF. So, say if you had 3 private IVFs then they won't fund you any more. Although I don't know if this applies if you need genetic screening.

Best to get it all explained by your doctor or consultant. Waiting times for a fertility consultant after you have been referred by your GP can be long.

I hope this helps.

Did you know your GF has Mosiac Turner Syndrome or was this a result of the egg sharing tests? Must be a shock if you are not prepared for this and think the tests are just a formality.

Best of luck!


----------



## tinki (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi and welcome 

I'm sure someone who has had NHS will be along shortly to help more than I can but here goes.

You need to get hold of your PCT's guidelines ( probably can find them online) this should state the criteria for funding in your area ie age weight restrictions on number of self funded cycles etc. it really is a postcode lottery regardless of anyone's individual circumstances and it does vary massively.

In our PCT we did not qualify as they do not find treatment for anyone requiring a donor for example. However, our GP was able to refer us to our local NHS unit as self funding and it was cheaper than our nearest private clinic, we ended up egg sharing in the end anyway so didn't use them but it might be an option for you that may work out cheaper IYSWIM?

Did the clinic invite you for appointment on an NHS basis? If so I would bite their hand off and run with it but do check the guidelines so you know where you should stand.

Hope this helps? X


----------

